# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 6/10/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Some days you just have to grind it out for the bigger trout! Fish were scattered today, and a good handful were just barely keepers that got let go.

Even though we have managed to catch solid fish over the last 3-4 trips, our fishing has been a little off. Constant SW winds plaque us here on the Middle Texas Coast and are keeping the water sucked out of the San Antonio Bay region. Many grass flats are only shin deep and the hot summer sun has forced the majority of fish off the flats. These fish can still be found along the drop offs working rafts of mullet, but it seems they have scattered out, and walking them down has become the norm. 

Once our SE winds return later this week and into next week, we should rebound with some much needed tides. When these tides come back and sustain themselves for a few days, I am confident our fishing patterns will return to normal. Being able to walk what should be thigh deep grass flats with rafts of bait hovering in the cover, more concentrations of trout and reds will be found in a smaller area. 

We tend to see this trend on drought years, and if we just keep grinding through it, conditions will return to favor the angler. We will continue to hunt new areas and walk through rafts of mullet wherever we can find them. Myself and customers alike have been happy with our efforts, because the size of fish we have been able to bring to the net. 

DSL Salt Sassy, Pumpkinseed, and Chicken of the C were our best baits today.


----------

